# 2 Big Changes to this Forum



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2023)

After getting some feedback, I am going to try something.

1) Registered members can now post pictures or add attachments.  This was previously only for Sawhorse members.

2) Sawhorse members should not see ads anymore.  If you can still see ads, log out and log back in.

If any of these changes are not working, please let me know.  Again, read #2 above.

If this works the, great!  If it does not, we will return to the previous format.  Let's see how this goes.

Admin such as myself and moderators will still see ads so we can keep an eye on them.  I still look right through them anyway so they are not a factor for me.


----------



## bill1952 (Jan 5, 2023)

cool!  got to hunt up my password so I can log out and back in.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2023)

Can some of you Sawhorse types let me know if the no ads function is working?


----------



## bill1952 (Jan 5, 2023)

I just logged out and back in an still have all the ads.


----------



## classicT (Jan 5, 2023)

Logged in and out, still seeing ads


----------



## ICE (Jan 5, 2023)

I like the ads.  They add color to an otherwise blah experience.  You need to advertise the new features to people that browse as a guest and registered members.  That might be a lot of emails.....Just keep dreaming of that shiny 2010 Camry.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2023)

Still working on it.  The setup change is not working the way I thought it would.  Sorry I spoke too soon.


----------



## bill1952 (Friday at 5:54 AM)

Thank you in any case.


----------



## Rick18071 (Friday at 8:08 AM)

still have adds but don't really care


----------



## steveray (Friday at 8:57 AM)

I never get the ads at work...My IT guy is awesome


----------



## jar546 (Friday at 12:10 PM)

bill1952 said:


> Thank you in any case.


I am trying.  Now I don't know if it is possible.


----------



## bill1952 (Friday at 12:50 PM)

It was an idea based on another board.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Friday at 1:20 PM)

I see the ads but almost never pay attention to them, same as several other websites I visit daily.  TEMU appears to be a new company and is popping up everywhere.


----------



## ICE (Friday at 1:33 PM)

Paul Sweet said:


> TEMU appears to be a new company and is popping up everywhere.


That is the one and only ad that I get.  The prices are so low that I don't think it's a real company.  If anyone has made a purchase I would like to hear about the outcome.


----------



## Sifu (Friday at 1:37 PM)

No adds would be nice, but not a big deal.  Besides, if they weren't there how could I be sure they were tracking me correctly?  Gotta pay the bills somehow.


----------

